# Tire alternatives for ‘23 Model Y



## JerryR (4 mo ago)

My 82 year old female friend just traded her 2 year old Model S for a new model Y.

The MY came with 19” Continental tires and she’s complaining that it rides harder then her old Tesla. Said she feels all bumps etc. I expect it’s because of the low profile 255/45/19 Size, not the brand.

She want to put Michelins tires on it. I told her I’d post her for any recommendations to improve the ride. My concern is she would spend about $2k for Michelin tires, have the same ride and reduced range due to non having LRR tires.

Any input would be appreciated.


----------

